# Finally Got It



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I've spent a long time trying to see, never mind photo the crown!

Got this using a 5x eyeglass stuck to the front of camera.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow that's a great bit of photography


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow, that's superb! I've tried similar techniques before and have rarely been able to achieve anything even slightly recognisable.

[EDIT]Just noticed that's three "wows" in a row. So that's a definite "Wow!" factor then







[/EDIT]


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

...If I am honest I'd have to say Wow! that was lucky


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice, well done.


----------

